# Layla



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

This has been the worst week of my life - it has been 7 days since I made the decision to release Layla. Her back legs finally gave out and she couldn't get to the water for a swim. She gave me 10 years of devotion and love and really never put a paw wrong. I hope she is running around with her best friend Oscar at the bridge. I miss her so much. I cna't see the screen for crying now. God Bless you babe - you really were a dog in a million.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh sue, i'm so sorry you had to make that decission. it is by far one of the hardest things we have to do in life. but, many times, it's the last act of kindness we can show them. you've had a wonderful life together, lovingly devoted to each other. my heart is broken for you.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sue, No matter if we know we did what was best for our best friend, it still hurts like crazy. But the good part of it hurting like crazy is that you were a loving dog owner. If you weren't a loving owner it wouldn't hurt.

RIP Layla


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so sorry Sue. What a wonderful life wioth you Layla had. More dogs should be so lucky. Wishing you some comfort and peace during this difficult time. Layla will always be with you. Rest in peace, sweet girl Layla.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Sue,

What a beautiful and special girl! 

God bless you! 

Tanya


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Sue,

I know what you are going through. Please know that we are sending heartfelt condolences across the ocean.

It is even more agonizing to put down a dog whose body gives out before their mind does. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

SO sorry to hear of your loss. She's free of any pain now and romping with the others. Rest peacefully Layla.

George and Poohbear (now an angel on the rainbow bridge)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your wonderful Layla, she sounds like she was a wonderful friend and companion.







Rest in peace Layla!!!


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

You gave pretty Layla a wonderful life Sue. I always loved to see pics of her swimming. RIP & run free sweet girl.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest condolences and sincere sympathies go out to you. Dogs seem to leave us when we're the most vulnerable. RIP sweet Layla.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!!! Layla had a great life with you and I am sure she thanks you for your last act of love. Such a hard decision to make.

(((((HUGS))))))


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. Letting them go is always so hard but you did what was best for her. I hope you will be able to take comfort from all of the wonderful memories you shared. 

Take good care,


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Please accept my deepest condolences. I always enjoyed hearing about Layla and greatly looked forward to seeing new pictures of her since I joined the board. I agree, she was one in a million.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry Sue. RIP Layla.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss - she was a beautiful girl who no doubt leaves a lot of wonderful memories.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

You definitely did the right thing. I feel quality of life is so important. If they can't do the things that they love, they'd be miserable.

I'm sorry you lost your gorgeous girl.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Run free at the bridge, Layla. Your family will remember you forever -- send them wonderful memories to ease their broken hearts.


----------

